# Remove CheckPoint's folder from PC after uninstalling ZA



## ConstantinStanca (Jun 25, 2019)

I found this forum by looking up online ways to remove the Checkpoint EndpointSecurity folder from my PC. This thread showed up in the search results, but I cannot reply to it, so I'm making a new thread to address the same problem. I tried the instructions from said thread, but I got this error:









I recently installed the trial version of ZoneAlarm Extreme Security on my PC. After rebooting my PC, ZoneAlarm Extreme Security stopped working. It showed like this in the taskbar:









and it froze at random times.

I uninstalled it, rebooted the PC, but the CheckPoint folder remained there, as did the following processes in the Task Manager:









What do you advise me to do to get rid of them? I want to install the security suite of another company.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would try running the Zone Alarm uninstall tool:

https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/zone_alarm_uninstall.html

Reboot after and let us know if it's gone.


----------



## ConstantinStanca (Jun 25, 2019)

It is not. And neither is the SandBlastBacksup folder. It won't let me delete them. It says that I need permission from the admin account. I _am_ using the admin account.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I thought it was the Checkpoint EndpointSecurity you were trying to remove.

What is the exact name and version of the Zone Alarm product you had previously installed.


----------



## ConstantinStanca (Jun 25, 2019)

It was the latest trial version of Zone Alarm Extreme Security, downloaded from their website. I don't know what version it is because I deleted the install file.

Meanwhile, I tried the uninstall tool several times, did a bunch of reboots, tried the uninsts.exe file from

C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\Endpoint Security\TPCommon\Cipolla

and it inexplicably decided to complete the uninstall without any errors. Well, most of it anyways. It finally managed to remove the anti-ransomware component and the SandBlastBackup folder (which was the folder where ZoneAlarm had made copies of the files that its anti-ransomware component was protecting; I have no idea why they named it "SandBlastBackup"). The only thing that remained in the Checkpoint folder, on my PC, is a bunch of folders that contain a file that, apparently, is 0 kb in size.









It still won't let me delete the Checkpoint folder, but whatever. It doesn't seem to take up any space, so I'm gonna leave it there. ZoneAlarm was pretty much removed from my PC, and I managed to install another antivirus program.

Thanks for your assistance, @Cookiegal !


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try taking ownership of that file that remains?


----------



## ConstantinStanca (Jun 25, 2019)

Alright. I deleted it. Apparently, it could only be deleted the regular way, by sending it to the recycle bin. I was trying to use _right click + permanently delete_, which was prompting an error message for some reason.

It's sad too see ZoneAlarm being so buggy, considering that its detection rates are quite good. I would have continued using it, but it didn't seem to be getting along with my PC too well. Oh well, I'm gonna stay away from it for a while. Their support is quite difficult to get a hold of.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

